# Stabat Mater: Pergolesi or Hadyn or Dvorak?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Three supreme examples of _Stabat Mater._ Which ones do you enjoy listening to and or consider as great?

*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi* (1736, the year he died, at age 26 of tuberculosis)





*Franz Joseph Haydn* (1767, thirty years after Pergolesi's, Haydn aged 35)
It begins with an eerily sad tone, foreshadowing great things to come.





*Antonín Dvořák* (1877, a century later after Haydn's, composer aged 36)
Musically pleasing to the ears but to lacks a little on the religious sublimity that the text commands. It is more operatic for those familiar with his operas (a genre he wanted to excel in).


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think they are all masterpieces, composed by composers who knew what they were doing for the audience.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Pergolesi's. Bach's adaptation of it (BWV 1083) makes for an interesting musical comparison.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

None of the above. *Poulenc* - _Stabat Mater_.






Soprano : Michèle Lagrange 
Chef de choeurs : Bernard Tetu 
Choeurs et Orchestre National de Lyon 
Conductor : Serge BAUDO
Recorded in 1984, at Lyon


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

ArtMusic said:


> Franz Joseph Haydn (1767, thirty years after Pergolesi's, Haydn aged 35)
> I think they are all masterpieces, composed by composers who knew what they were doing for the audience.


You can tell us which parts you like in the J. Haydn if there are any, but in all honesty it seems too much like an "apprentice work" along with the hour-long Mass in C, "cäcilienmesse" (1766). It's strange cause
his brother's works from age 34~35 feel like they were written by a master:
Requiem in C minor (1771)
Missa brevis in C, "sancti joannis Nepomuceni" (1772), 
Mass in C, "sancti nicolai Tolentini" (1772).

Btw, these are pretty much the only parts in J. Haydn that I care for as far as catholic music is concerned:




 (2:00~2:30)




 (3:00~9:00)


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> You can tell us which parts you like in the J. Haydn if there are any, but in all honesty it seems too much like an "apprentice work" along with the hour-long Mass in C, "cäcilienmesse" (1766). It's strange cause
> his brother's works from age 34~35 feel like they were written by a master:
> Requiem in C minor (1771)
> Missa brevis in C, "sancti joannis Nepomuceni" (1772),
> ...


Good for you, go ahead.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

*Alessandro Scarlatti*, _Stabat Mater_ (1724)


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

*Domenico Scarlatti*, son of Alessandro, _Stabat Mater a 10 voci _(1712), composed before his father's posted above.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

My favorite Stabat Mater composer is Vivaldi. Rossini's piece could be one of the most famous. Pergolesi's Stabat Mater is a masterpiece for me. BTW, Bach arranged Pergolesi's work BWV1083, adding a second violin and a viola part to the score, making it sound more balanced.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

*Antonio Vivaldi*, _Stabat Mater_ RV621 (1727)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

James MacMillan - Stabat Mater


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I'll get back after I listen to Pergolesi's.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Pergolesi's for spiritual sublimity; Dvořák's for the music. Haydn's is a distant third.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> I think they are all masterpieces, composed by composers who knew what they were doing for the audience.


If the composer-audience relationship is of value to you, you'll be delighted to learn that James MacMillan's _Stabat Mater_ of 2016 (link by Art Rock above) received standing ovations at its premiere and subsequent performances. There was a performance in the Sistine Chapel (also on YouTube) - now _that's_ knowing your audience!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> If the composer-audience relationship is of value to you, you'll be delighted to learn that James MacMillan's _Stabat Mater_ of 2016 (link by Art Rock above) received standing ovations at its premiere and subsequent performances. There was a performance in the Sistine Chapel (also on YouTube) - now _that's_ knowing your audience!


Most premiere performances do. Most commissions today however, don't get performed very often after the first runs. The trick is to survive posterity. Good luck to MacMillan. I listened to parts of it, it is not impressive to me.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

ArtMusic said:


> Most premiere performances do. Most commissions today however, don't get performed very often after the first runs. The trick is to survive posterity. Good luck to MacMillan. I listened to parts of it, it is not impressive to me.


MacMillan's Seven Last Words, however, is high quality.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

ORigel said:


> MacMillan's Seven Last Words, however, is high quality.


Sure, you can start a thread on it specifically given that it is new.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Today : Pergolesi :angel:


----------

